# UFC Connected: Cain Velasquez vs Junior Dos Santos predictions



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

whoa... 



only Nelson's got love for JDS.


for the record, I think Cain will win.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I love Cain and JDS, but im surprised on how one sided those predictions were.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

This would be demoralizing to watch if I were JDS.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

No love for jds. i personally will be making a bet on jds because i think the chance of hims tuffing the td is decent and the odds are juicy.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

It is a close match, and in a close match the pros will pick the better wrestler over any striker 9/10 times.

I think JDS will hurt Cain with the jab from distance, slow him down and make him fight his fight, if it gets too close he'll try for a thai clinch.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Really shocked predictions were so one sided, especially with cain coming of an injury. In fairness they did mostly interview Americans so I guess that has an effect with Cain being more well known there. 

JDS wins this, and I will be making money out of it 

Sidenote- No one else find the main presenter ******* annoying??


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I was rooting for JDS, but then i rewatched some old cain blogs. Shit man I hope cain when this fight he is one of the realest mma fighters.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

with Cain coming off of an injury I would have agreed. But after watching the members of AKA wreck-shop at the last strikeforce event I think he'll come back in top form and really give JDS a whooping. It's going to be competative and amazing to watch. I think cain takes this because of his wrestling and speed. If JDS connects though it could be lights out..kinda like when kongo cracked him.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW 

Dang now im just THAT excited for this fight, cant wait for JDS to shut all the "pros" mouths and pull the upset live on US tv, if Congo can rock CV JDS will MURDER him, JDS win via brutal KTFO.
I can already hear all the nutt huggers injury excuses.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow... would it actually be an upset if JDS beats Cain? I can't really believe this. 

In my mind anything can happen in this fight and while I think Cain will be victorious I think it will be a close fight and I wouldn't at all be surprised if JDS knocks Cain out.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

This is gonna be a close fight. I'll be rooting for JDS all the way.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

All the fighter's who have seen Cain train behind the scenes have said he's on another level. He's had the most hype from insider's ever.

I personally think Cain is just on a different level to JDS and every other HW out there.

I expect this to be a one sided domination on Cain's part. Constant pressure, take downs, constant ground and pound and clinch striking from Cain. 

I'm going for 4th round TKO Cain.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Well add me to the list of people a little surprised by this. I also think Cain wins it because in the classic wrestler vs. striker match up I pretty much always assume the wrestler wins barring some unusual x factor (wrestler has no chin, striker has unearthly tdd). Shocked that the picks are that one sided though. I think Cain wins but I think it is fairly close, I don't think he'll just walk through him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> This would be demoralizing to watch if I were JDS.


JDS doesn't give a FUKC what these cans think. 

He's going to play this as his entrance video, right before he comes out and KOs Cain.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Cain doesn't shoot hard enough to overpower JDS, who will be monstrously bigger and faster than Cain on fightnight. And standing, Cain throws with his hands at his waist.


This is going to be one sided and I'm already sick of the excuses we will hear.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Cain doesn't shoot hard enough to overpower JDS, who will be monstrously bigger and faster than Cain on fightnight. And standing, Cain throws with his hands at his waist.
> 
> 
> This is going to be one sided and I'm already sick of the excuses we will hear.


Cain doesn't shoot hard enough to take down Lesnar either, does that mean he wasn't able to get him down?? Wrestling is a technical sport, it's not all about bullrushing.

Cain's striking has improved by leaps and bounds everytime we see him, why would this be any different? He is already one of the best strikers in the HW division and i know his injury was bad and made him unable to train striking for a long time but i don't think he'd fight if he wasn't 100% prepared. 

With that said, JDS is easily Cain's toughest opponent yet. So no excuses from me on fight night and i hope you don't have any either!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

cain will be forced to stand with junior enough that junior will tag him

for me it is about cains chin, which we all know is good. will it be good enuff?

im saying junior tko in round 3


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Love both fighters, don't care who wins but I'll give the edge to Cain, only by a small % tho. I am however putting real money on JDS as the odds are good.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Tough fight to call but really susprised at how many guys back Cain.



"El Guapo" said:


> Sidenote- No one else find the main presenter ******* annoying??


Not when i'm used to watching Strikeforce events and having to put up with Mauro Ranallo. That guy *really* grinds my gears.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Seems the wrestlers always favoured over the striker. I see JDS out boxing Cain and finishing him in the third or fourth round, as i see Cain having some trouble taking him down.

Fill that video with brazilians and they'll probably all go for JDS, just the way it is


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Cain doesn't shoot hard enough to take down Lesnar either, does that mean he wasn't able to get him down?? Wrestling is a technical sport, it's not all about bullrushing.
> 
> Cain's striking has improved by leaps and bounds everytime we see him, why would this be any different? He is already one of the best strikers in the HW division and i know his injury was bad and made him unable to train striking for a long time but i don't think he'd fight if he wasn't 100% prepared.
> 
> With that said, JDS is easily Cain's toughest opponent yet. So no excuses from me on fight night and i hope you don't have any either!


Lesnar got taken down by Cain because Lesnar was wrestling Cain. It's totally different against JDS. And I don't think the take-down department is going to be so lopsided either. Kongo took Cain down with a double leg, JDS has proved more than capable of shooting in hard when he needs to.

And why would Cain not have improved significantly in the standup? He's been massively injured for months now and had to start back at zero, not like he's been training 100% since the Lesnar fight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Lesnar got taken down by Cain because Lesnar was wrestling Cain. It's totally different against JDS. And I don't think the take-down department is going to be so lopsided either. Kongo took Cain down with a double leg, JDS has proved more than capable of shooting in hard when he needs to.
> 
> And why would Cain not have improved significantly in the standup? He's been massively injured for months now and had to start back at zero, not like he's been training 100% since the Lesnar fight.


It's Cain's unrelenting but beautifully fluent method of fighting which makes him so hard to beat. 

Why would JDS shoot? I don't believe his advantage is in the grappling department and Cain sets a far faster pace than Carwin and he also has endless endurance, there's not gonna be any halfhearted td attempts. Cain has also proven that when taken down he has the ability to get right back up, even from someone with the most overwhelming top control in MMA. JDS will want to Sprawl and Brawl and that will need to be his gameplan in order to win IMO, i just don't think he has what it takes to execute.

Not sure what you meant about "Why would Cain not have improved on the standup" I was saying i didn't think Cain's striking would be as good as i'd hoped because of the shoulder injury but i know 100% that Javier will have him ready. 


I love BlackHouse and i pray that they have some good people to train wrestling (i don't think Munoz is there anymore) but AKA is stacked.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> It's Cain's unrelenting but beautifully fluent method of fighting which makes him so hard to beat.
> 
> Why would JDS shoot? I don't believe his advantage is in the grappling department and Cain sets a far faster pace than Carwin and he also has endless endurance, there's not gonna be any halfhearted td attempts. Cain has also proven that when taken down he has the ability to get right back up, even from someone with the most overwhelming top control in MMA. JDS will want to Sprawl and Brawl and that will need to be his gameplan in order to win IMO, i just don't think he has what it takes to execute.
> 
> ...



I meant "why would Cain have improved." He's not going to have better striking than the Cain who fought Lesnar did.


And JDS has proven his wrestling, period.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I meant "why would Cain have improved." He's not going to have better striking than the Cain who fought Lesnar did.
> 
> 
> And JDS has proven his wrestling, period.


May the better man win


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> May the better man win


No no no. Thats not how it works.

May the man i place a bet on win :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Well then prepare to have wasted your cash, my man. 

JDS by TKO.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Cain is gonna take the center immediately with JDS side stepping using tons of lateral movement. If Cain shoots in too early like he did with Brock it'll be a mistake. He has to show JDS he's willing to strike THEN go for the takedowns. Man, having that wrestling background is so important these days unless you're a Maia or Werdum. 

JDS will be at his most potent in the first two rounds. Cain looked heavier before he even weighed in. I wonder if that's because he's been out of the loop or done intentionally to keep JDS down.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Cain has decent hands aswell, don't forget his KO of Nogueira.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Where's Hardy's mohawk!!!!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Hmm. well, these are the 'pro predictions' off Sherdog



> Renan Barao: I’m betting on a Cigano victory.
> 
> George Roop: I’m going to pick Velasquez. He’s a more well-rounded fighter than Dos Santos. I think his wrestling is going to be able to dictate the fight more than anything. He’ll be able to push him up against the cage whenever he wants, and he’ll make the fight real ugly if he doesn’t want to stay outside and box with Dos Santos. I think Cain’s boxing skills will be able to put out a real good effort with his feet and setup the takedowns with his strikes.
> 
> ...


Diet Nog is even betting on it...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

just watched the weight ins and I think its pretty obvious Cain is getting KTFO tonight.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

And here we go. the fights being analyzed by way of the weigh ins.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I think Cains surgerys and time out of competition are really gonna be a deciding factor here. I wouldn't be surprised if Dos Santos walks away with the title in this fight.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

wow im very surprised also...what did i just watch? they act as if its such an obvious choice...cain really does have the most hypre from the inside guys

i know that exists for a reason but some ppl are forgetting 1 thing, cains wrestling isnt like lesnars, sure he is more effective with it to get the TD, but he doesnt have near the dominance that lesnar has once he actually gets the TD

he reminds me of rashad, great at taking guys down with speed and technique but has trouble keeping them down, especially a guy the size of junior whos also very fast and athletic and has probably been working on using his BJJ guard to get up everyday at blackhouse

thats another thing ppl are forgetting, cigano may not be a BB yet, but hes almost a BB under the nogs, and many can try an use that as an example of how his bjj wont be as good as maias or jacare but hey, anderson has made me a believer in the nogs

i think JDS will showcase a pretty sweet ground game that hes picked up from them, some ppl forget just how good big nog is at bjj, im sure JDS is ready for cains wrestling, and i wouldnt mind betting on the upset of not only JDS winning but winning via sub:thumb02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

This is the exact opposite of the pros pick on Sherdog, so I think overall it's about even.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Surprize surprize, the brazilians pick JDS!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I dont think Cain looked to be in great shape, I dont think he will be able to close the distance on JDS and JDS will be quicker on the feet and able to keep the fight standing at distance and outpoint Cain on the feet.

and as the fight goes on I think Cain will be the one who suffers worse in both cardio and damage, I think his chin will hold but he will take more and more damage and the fight will lean more and more in JDS's favour as the fight goes on until eventually in the latter rounds 3 to 5 JDS will be able to close in for the kill and win via TKO.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

did anyone say round 1?

this one is for the strikers!

bones v dos santos anyone?


----------



## b45her (May 28, 2007)

no training or prep in the world can help a glass jaw ,cain goes down pretty much everytime a clean punch connects with him .


----------

